# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Summer Meeting Αμπελοκήπων Σάββατο 16:00 3/9/2016 στο Λυκαβητό

## sv1bds

Καλοκαιρινό σημείο συνάντησης στο λόφο Λυκαβηττού θέση στο wind κόμβος 22265. 
Εύκολο parking (στη φουρκέτα), δωρεάν τα πάντα ( φέρνετε ότι θέλετε από το σπίτι η από γειτονική καφετερία),
live μουσική (κοτσύφια), φυσική δροσιά και πευκόφυτο περιβάλλον. Πρόσβαση με τα πόδια από το σταθμό του μετρό Αμπελοκήπων (Αλεξάνδρας, Κονίαση στην Ωρολογά έχει είσοδο στο πάρκο όπου ανεβαίνετε κάθετα όπου συναντάτε το τουριστικό). Με το αυτοκίνητο παρκάρετε στη φουρκέτα, προχωράτε αφήνετε το τουριστικό στα αριστερά. 
Από το τουριστικό κάθετα στο δρόμο (το αφήνετε στα αριστερά σας) προσπερνάτε ένα ξέφωτο με καθίσματα, στη διχάλα κάνετε δεξιά και φτάνετε στο σημείο που έχει ένα κιόσκι και ένα τραπέζι.

----------

